

Ask HN: An editor that let's me write without distraction - Siah

I am a writer and I am often too distracted by things like formatting my text, pagination or things that have nothing to do with my writing like gmail notifications on my chrome. I am wondering if the HN community knows about a text editor that let's me write without much distraction. Something that has a spellchecker and a nice font and not much else. If it can shut off my internet while I am writing that would be a plus :) I used to use emacs but its font it too ugly.
======
awfabian2
<http://emacswiki.org/emacs/SetFonts>

------
cfqycwz
Writemonkey[1] is a clutter-free text editor I use for prose with a lot of
customization and power under the surface--it calls itself "zenware". I highly
recommend it.

1: <http://writemonkey.com/>

------
jnorthrop
OmmWriter (<http://www.ommwriter.com>) is my tool of choice. It will fill the
screen, block out notifications, has very few formatting options and even the
menu disappears. By default it'll play some soft music and has a "peaceful"
background but those can be removed. It doesn't have a spell checker though.

------
Xavura
Write Room [<http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/products/writeroom/>] (Mac/iOS)

------
tonyjwang
Notepad++

Like notepad, but with basic features (tabs, indentation, syntax colors) for
virtually any language you program in.

------
adharmad
emacs darkroom mode is also nice for distraction free writing.

Here is a screenshot: [http://www.martyn.se/code/emacs/darkroom-
mode/darkroommode-s...](http://www.martyn.se/code/emacs/darkroom-
mode/darkroommode-screenshot.png)

------
smoody
something like this?

<http://www.iawriter.com/>

~~~
Siah
What font are they using. That is nice alas I use Linux and I also virtualize
a windows 7. Is there a similar application for Linux or Win?

~~~
pinion247
<http://www.boldmonday.com/en/nitti>

------
JohnHaugeland
Hashify.me (web)

.

Scrivener (Win/Mac)

.

Sublime Text (Win)

OmmWriter Dana (Win)

MarkdownPad (Win)

.

MultiMarkdown (Mac)

TextMate (Mac)

Marked (Mac)

Calepin (Mac)

Markdown Pro (Mac)

.

Elements (iOS)

Heart Writer (iOS)

Writing Kit (iOS)

Paragraft (iOS)

Write! (iOS)

~~~
michaelbuddy
sublime text is cross platform Win / Linux / Mac. Also it has a mode called
Distraction-Free Shift+F11

~~~
JohnHaugeland
I did not know it was portable. Thanks for the correction :)

